

Looking for Web developer cofounder and investor - Carnutz

I&#x27;m not a coder or developer of any sort but I  managed to put together a rudimentary site using a book and some online sources for a site I want to build.  I&#x27;m looking for a web developer and investor(s) to get this site off the ground. I don&#x27;t in any way claim to have the next billion dollar idea, but I do have a good idea and vision for what this site has potential to become.  If you&#x27;re either one of the person&#x27;s I&#x27;m looking for and are willing to hear me out, let&#x27;s talk.  Worst case scenario, you think I&#x27;m delusional and you never see&#x2F;hear me again.  Best case scenario, you think I might be on to something and we continue the conversation.  Thanks for your time!
======
radkiddo
Interested in talking with you

